# Replacement quick release blade chucks



## woodworkerforchrist (Apr 25, 2013)

Hi everyone! I hope your all doing well. I am wondering if you can help me find a part. I am looking for a place to purchase replacement scrollsaw blade chucks. Preferably the easy quick release ones. I have a few older Deltas and the blade chucks are broke and I am really getting frustrated using nuts and bolts and wrenches to change blades. There used to be a Quickset II(See below) replacement chuck for upper and lower arms for Delta but I cant find them anymore. Also I like the newer ones on Delta, Dewalt and Excaliber and others (See above) but I havnt been able to find those either. A general one would be great also that I could use for all saws because I teach scrollsaw woodworking to kids in school and have numerous older saws that I am always working on. I have the older Delta 18" and Q3 at home and at school I have Delta 16", Craftsmans, Dremels, Ryobis, Toolshops. I am thinking of the kind that hold pin and pinless blades. I want the toolless chucks. It would be nice to have an easy quick release at least on the upper arm on all my saws. Just wondering. Any ideas or sources? Thanks so much! Have a great day yall! Marty


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

Have you looked at any of the kits design to convert one from pinned to pinless? Those might be an option.

Here is one that I bookmarked when I still had a cheap saw that used pinned blades.


----------

